# Best on demand grinder under £1,000?



## Gareth Jones (Jan 4, 2016)

What do people think is the best on demand grinder for under £1,000 to use with a San Remo Verona TCS?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Would a big-burr hand grinder suit you or are you after motorised only?


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Based on the question, and assuming you could get a small discount from some friendly retailer, then probably the Compak E8. But any 75mm+ flat burr would probably get you where you want to go.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

New or Used?


----------



## Gareth Jones (Jan 4, 2016)

I think motorised only, would happily consider used if in really good condition but I haven't had much luck finding anything as yet. Will have a look at the Compak E8... thanks for the advice so far.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Eureka Zenith 75e is also worth looking at.

S/D puts you easily into Eureka Mythos territory, which is one of the best flats you can buy.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dylan said:


> Eureka Zenith 75e is also worth looking at.
> 
> S/D puts you easily into Eureka Mythos territory, which is one of the best flats you can buy.


In a commercial environment, you want a commercial grinder. The 75 in my humble does not really fit intreat category. An E8 would. A Mythos would as well. You will get a good one if you ask for a little help which I am sure those who can help will pick up on!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

dfk41 said:


> In a commercial environment, you want a commercial grinder. The 75 in my humble does not really fit intreat category. An E8 would. A Mythos would as well. You will get a good one if you ask for a little help which I am sure those who can help will pick up on!


Yea, I posted before I read the other thread or realised the machine was a muti-group commercial.


----------



## Gareth Jones (Jan 4, 2016)

I have seen a second hand Mythos for sale. Is there anything to look out for when buying a used grinder? Can the burrs be replaced relatively easily on most models?

One package we were offered had an Anfim Super Caimano On Demand, which I have found for just under £900. Any thoughts on that one?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

is the used Mythos on eBay? the seller has them for sale all year round. She uses the same photos every time. You need to contact her and ask her specifically, for the machine she is selling what the shot count is. She will pretend not to know how to find out, which will tell you it is very high mileage as she knows fine well she advertises a grinder but sends out the one closest to her. they are ex M & S stock so are always clean looking. the burrs are easy enough to change and as long as the motor is sweet, you ought to have no problems


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Burrs are very easy to change on the mythos, if it were me I would check the shot count of the grinder, if very high you would really need to see it in operation


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

alternately, contact Foundry Coffee Roasters in your own town. They supply Compass and I am guessing, but I am sure if you talk coffee to them, perhaps a guest slot or go and taste their stuff as you might find it a better bet than the brand you mentioned earlier


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

gareth contact @CallumT, he is based in Sheffield and I believe he has a couple of options that are right up your street.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

@coffeechap out of interest what shot count would be considered very high ?


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> In a commercial environment, you want a commercial grinder. The 75 in my humble does not really fit intreat category. An E8 would. A Mythos would as well. You will get a good one if you ask for a little help which I am sure those who can help will pick up on!


What is it about the Olympus that makes you say that?

From what I can see it is a very capable, spins at the slower end of things to keep the heat down, TiN coated burrs, clump crusher, low retention, consistent dosing.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

and its made for the commercial market in mind and has the option of a 3 phase power supply ... or at least, so says the blurb

edit: or maybe not .. the normal one (not the E) can come with a 3 phase supply


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Beanosaurus said:


> What is it about the Olympus that makes you say that?
> 
> From what I can see it is a very capable, spins at the slower end of things to keep the heat down, TiN coated burrs, clump crusher, low retention, consistent dosing.


It is not designed as a commercial grinder. Would you open a busy coffee shop and have 2 single group prosumer machines? If you told the company you bought it from that it was to be used commercially, they would probably withdraw the warranty! I know some firms who offer 2 years in the house and only 12 months if it is working


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> It is not designed as a commercial grinder. Would you open a busy coffee shop and have 2 single group prosumer machines? If you told the company you bought it from that it was to be used commercially, they would probably withdraw the warranty! I know some firms who offer 2 years in the house and only 12 months if it is working


I reckon it'd be fine for low to medium volume cafes, and on paper they're comparable to the Anfim Super Caimano albeit without a fan.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Beanosaurus said:


> I reckon it'd be fine for low to medium volume cafes, and on paper they're comparable to the Anfim Super Caimano albeit without a fan.


sorry to disagree. why would you buy something which in your own words, 'I reckon it'd be fine' when for similar money, you can buy something which would be fine, with no guessing involved? The 75E is not a commercial grinder, end of......


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

David, are you sure? I think both the Zenith 65e and the Olympus are commercial grinders. Maybe not for extremely heavy use but certainly for any small cafe. I actually know of a couple of places that use zenith 65e.

I do not think the home and prosumer market is big enough for Eureka to be interested in with the zenith and Olympus.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I guess it all comes down to perceptions. you could use any grinder in a commercial setting. I know a coffee shop that ran 2 Mazzer Minis but they did not know any better. When someone asks for advice on a grinder, then you have to think carefully about the advice you proffer. The op has bought a decent 2 group and I really think he can do better than pair it with a 75. I am not saying it is not a capable grinder as I did road test it for BB. I am saying that he can do better than a 75 for the same money. I am also saying that if he starts banging coffee out, then he might have wished he went for a different grinder.

There is no right or wrong in this. I have suggested a couple, and others have suggested their thoughts. At the end of the day, the op has to take it on board and make his own choice.

Just because someone is using a 75 in a coffee shop, does not make it a commercial grinder though. 'A medium to high coffee output grinder'. What the heck does that mean? In the house, that 6 to 20 shots a day. Do you really think it would cope with 40 to 80 shots an hour? Honest answer...I have no idea!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

have to disagree, both the zenith and the Olympus are commercial grade grinders, the zenith is probably a little too slow for a busy café, but the olympus should easily cope with a high volume café.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Gareth Jones said:


> I have seen a second hand Mythos for sale. Is there anything to look out for when buying a used grinder? Can the burrs be replaced relatively easily on most models?
> 
> One package we were offered had an Anfim Super Caimano On Demand, which I have found for just under £900. Any thoughts on that one?


From first hand experience I can say that it has a great in the cup taste profile, is a workhorse, LOUD, retains a fair amount (10g give or take), has a dedicated manual purge button, and is stepped (though I know you can get a collar that has more adjustment steps).


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

when is a door, not a door? When it is ajar.....my picture of a commercial grinder is not a Zenith. What makes a grinder labelled as commercial/ Its capability, its price, how many commercial premises use them?I d not know. When I said it is not a commercial grinder, perhaps I should have added that it does not meet my definition of a commercial grinder. I guess the relevance to the op's question that we do not know, is how many shots a day? It might be able to keep up with demand but in that case, their might be other grinders more suitable at the same price


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

The 2016 model Super Caimano On Demand now has a stepless option (worm gear mechanism). I have enquired about changing parts over but apparently the upper casting needs to be changed as well as the burr carrier/adjustment ring which will probably mean it won't make financial sense to change a second hand machine (though if I learn otherwise I shall report back). That said my model would probably be great in a coffee shop. I'm finding the adjustments a little wide for fine tuning and am about to attempt a cheap modification though as it happens one setting is so far giving me an 18/36 ratio in around 25 seconds so I'm pretty happy. I also wonder whether the Ti burrs probably needing to wear in more might be affecting things but I digress. Mine has a doser but also a timer. Retention is higher than I would like but for coffee shop use that wouldn't matter. I don't find it that loud but it's the first commercial grinder I've owned so can't really compare.


----------



## lotuseater (Dec 25, 2015)

Mazzer Major, well under £1k. Properly commercial and worth a look?


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

BB have the Ceado E37s on offer for just over a grand. They are lovely and quiet!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

might be doing a group buy on ceado e37s for a lot less than that


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

coffeechap said:


> might be doing a group buy on ceado e37s for a lot less than that


Oh no. Temptation again.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

jonc said:


> Oh no. Temptation again.


resist


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

coffeechap said:


> resist


I probably will. That lever in the "for sale" section though - tempting.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

jonc said:


> I probably will. That lever in the "for sale" section though - tempting.


i agree


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

coffeechap said:


> i agree


Get it! Go on. You deserve it.


----------

